# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Crime and punishment

## Vlacko

Has anyone read this novel?
What do you think about it? I need to read it for the school, so I guess that it would be a little more interesting if anyone says to me something about the novel.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Don't try to read it in Russian... it's a drag!!! 
I love that novel, it is so gloomy and at the same time bright and full of character. Once you read it, go to Petersburg and do the same walk Roskolnikov did.

----------


## Pravit

I also enjoyed this novel. Thank goodness I read it before they made us read it in school, since being made to read novels in school effectively ruins whatever enjoyment you might get out of the book(most of the time). And they even made us ruin our books with all sorts of notes.

----------


## QWERTYZ

сюжет простой
в гнусном промозглом слякотном нахрен убитом петербурге съехавший с катушек (тварь я дрожащая или право имею) Раскольников убивает старушку процентщицу топором.
После этого еще страниц 400 у всех едет крыша.

----------


## N

> Once you read it, go to Petersburg and do the same walk Roskolnikov did.

 I've read this sentence in a hurry and I got "do the same thing Roskolnikov did"  ::  . Then I reread it carefully.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  Do it!

----------


## Androvsky

I have only read it in english, but it is one of the best books i have ever read. I'd love to read it in russian, desptie what Kalinka says. 
Has anyone seen the film Love and Death by Woody Allen? There is a great scene with his father who says 'did you hear what that nice boy next door, Raskolikov did? He killed two women. The karamazov brothers told me.' 
Woody Allen replied 'Well i heard he was an idiot and a gambler.' hmo Motrin case-management colleges-and-universities passport-office counseling emt-b news-papers meds-online travel-agent dental-hygienist state-farm-insurance toyota-dealerships visas unemployment-offices milage-chart medcial police-auctions respiratory-care marriage-license Lipitor prescription-medications motorcycle-dealers museums bass-federation without-a-prescription pet-classifieds gastroenterology companys cities-and-towns chambers-of-commerce economic-development dentistry motocross-tracks Valtrex plastic-surgeon agents notary festivals radiologist

----------


## Biancca

I loved it!!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, I'd also like to read it in Russian, but I won't be able for another year at least. Every second word is a look up word...   ::   
I am reading the Idiot right now (in english), and I am really enjoying it. I might even think it is better than crime and punishment... once I finish it I will let u know what is better!

----------


## marypaintscars

I read it a couple of years ago.  I thought it was incredible.  I then read The Idiot, which I didn't like quite as much.... and The House of the Dead, which I thought was really good.  I'm now about a quarter of the way through the Brothers Karamazov.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You didn't like the Idiot?? I can hardly tear away my eyes from it! I would rank the Dostoevsky books I read so far in this order: 
1. The Idiot (if it keeps being this good)
2. Crime and Punishemtn
3. The Karamazov Brothers 
Of course all of these are really good, and they should really all be tied on first place, but if an order had to be put... this would be it. I was disappointed in the Karamazov brothers, I expected more from Alyosha...

----------


## tdcinprc

I really, really like C&P...but i've been so busy, I can't find time to read anymore... 
I also read Notes from Underground, which I thought was quite good.

----------


## petite fleur

> since being made to read novels in school effectively ruins whatever enjoyment you might get out of the book

 i used to feel like that   ::   
i loved the idiot too, that was my favorite book for long time...

----------


## atreides8080

OK I tried to read the first chapter online.  Much too hard for me yet. 
Can anyone tell me, is this a older, difficult or stylised form of Russian?  Is it worth trying to understand it all? Or is it better to just stick to more modern Russian for a time?? 
Thanks! 
PS.  This link has some of the 2 texts (english/russian) side-by-side which can save alot of dictionary use. http://www.russianlessons.net/ebooks...rt=1&chapter=1

----------


## MikeM

> OK I tried to read the first chapter online.  Much too hard for me yet. 
> Can anyone tell me, is this a older, difficult or stylised form of Russian?  Is it worth trying to understand it all? Or is it better to just stick to more modern Russian for a time?? 
> Thanks! 
> PS.  This link has some of the 2 texts (english/russian) side-by-side which can save alot of dictionary use. http://www.russianlessons.net/ebooks...rt=1&chapter=1

 No, the language is quite modern even though the text was written quite a while ago ::  There are some words, which are not used frequently nowadays, and perhaps some of the old-fashioned endings (e.g. безобразною instead of безобразной as we would say today),  but overall it is not particularly difficult or obsolete.  
OK, maybe I was too quick... it sounds more old-fashioned in the dialogues... The author's text is mostly OK, but the dialogues do sound old-fashioned...

----------


## BlackMage

> Once you read it, go to Petersburg and do the same walk Roskolnikov did.

 As long as this post has been bumped, I should note that I went to Petersburg and did this.  We went to his apartment, which was in what I would consider a shady neighborhood.  Lots of the tenants told us (our group) to get out (though in a much more rude manner not permissible on these forums).

----------

